# Can't get my LI engine to run for long...



## alleyandy (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi All,

So, I got my LI back in August, and have been trying to get it going.

I removed, rebuilt, and re-installed the carburetor, cleaned up the points, replaced the spark plug and wire, and cleaned out and repainted the outside of the gas tank.

I've put it all back together, and timed the magneto.

I can get it to run if I squirt in some starting fluid, close the choke all the way, and set the throttle half way.

It starts, the oil pressure comes right up. then it runs slowly and after 30 seconds or so, the RPMs increase. It will run for only about a minute, then cough and stop.

It sounds to me like there is still some carb problem.

I've set the idle screw 1 1/4 turns out from closed, and the main jet about half a turn out from closed.

Once running I can open the choke only a slight bit, and it sounds pretty good, but won't stay running.

I've played with it for a few hours, but cannot get it to run for more than a minute or so.

It seems like just before it stops, the governor pulls back on the linkage, but I've tried to manipulate it by hand and it doesn't seem to help.

Does anyone have advice as to what I should do?

What is the best way to set the idle and main jet right after a rebuild?

The rebuild seemed to go well, except that I couldn't get a new packing gasket on the main jet adjustment, as it didn't come with the rebuild kit. There's a small bit of fuel dripping from the main jet adjustment, and it's pretty loose, but I don't think it's moving around once the engine is running.

I've done enough carb rebuilds before, on B&S engines and on old cars, so I don't think I did anything wrong, and I don't have any extra parts after the rebuild!

Does anyone have an idea what I can do to get this running?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

have you checked to see if you have good fuel flow from the tank to the carby float bowl ?, sure sounds like fuel starvation.


----------



## alleyandy (Aug 1, 2016)

*Fuel flow?*

Thanks for the reply.

The filter bowl is full, and remains full throughout.

I didn't think to check the float bowl, though, because there is some fuel dripping out of the main jet adjustment, because of the worn packing.

But good point! I should check into this further.

I'll remove the fuel line at the carb, to be sure fuel's flowing to the carb, then check inside the carb to see if the bowl is full.

I'll let you know!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

alleyandy said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> The filter bowl is full, and remains full throughout.
> 
> ...


Hi alleyandy

could you pass some more info on about the engine and what this powers, I cannot pick up the LI heading you have called your post.

11/4 turns out should be enough to run the engine at idle, not sure about the main jet screw, need engine info for that, this is easy enough to adjust when you get the engine running, just a matter of running the engine on full throttle and adjusting the needle until you get the best engine balance.


----------

